# Can you Identify these?



## joem (Jan 30, 2012)

I got them in a load of ewaste and since they are in a box protected I thought they might be more valuable.
Any thoughts on re-sale value?
lol the quarter is not included, it's just for size lol


----------



## kuma (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi Joe , how are tricks?
I hope your well!
I could be wrong chief , but I had a few similar looking *chip type things* in a load I once picked up , I believe that they were , of all things , batteries ( or capacators of some sort ) , :roll: )
Just a thought!
I'll try to find one and take a pic , :mrgreen: 
All the best and kind regards , 
Chris


----------



## publius (Jan 30, 2012)

27(C)XXX are EPROMs or OTPROMS
See http://www.qsl.net/yo5ofh/doc/how_eprom_works.htm


----------



## Findm-Keepm (Jan 30, 2012)

They are "personality modules" for an EPROM programmer. They are used in the programming or EPROMs. The voltage marked on each of the modules is the "write" voltage, which varies from one EPROM series to another. Try selling them on eBay - someone might have a programmer and be looking for them.

Cheers,

Brian

EDIT - doubled some words..


----------



## kuma (Jan 31, 2012)

Hello all , how are tricks?
I hope all is well!
You guy's have already solved this one , but just incase and for any other *noobs that might think that I'm nut's for suggesting that the EPROMs in Joe's image might be batteries , :lol: ; 

http://tinyurl.com/7csz8t6

I had never seen batteries looking anything like these until fairly recently , I was quiet supprised by them! :roll: 
All the best everybody , and kind regards ,
Chris :mrgreen:


----------



## gold4mike (Jan 31, 2012)

Kuma,

Your picture is of a "Real Time Clock" module. They needed a battery because they kept the time and date for the motherboard. I'm not sure, but they may have kept the other BIOS settings as well, such as hard drive heads, sectors, etc.


----------



## Findm-Keepm (Jan 31, 2012)

gold4mike said:


> Kuma,
> 
> Your picture is of a "Real Time Clock" module. They needed a battery because they kept the time and date for the motherboard. I'm not sure, but they may have kept the other BIOS settings as well, such as hard drive heads, sectors, etc.




No they are not.....

They are indeed personality modules for Logical Devices Inc's "Shooter" EPROM programmer - I used one for years (mostly 2716/2732A devices) when backing up ROM images. 

eBay once again backs this up....http://www.ebay.com/itm/270788823491?

They plug in to the CNF socket, and set the programming voltage and assign the pins to be programmed on the EPROM.

Most Real Time Clock modules are/were made by Dallas Semiconductor, and have more pins, are larger, and don't have an EPROM part number or voltage one them. DSXXXX is the typical markings for their RTC's, where XXXX is the series, like the DS1225Y used in most IBM XT clones.


Cheers,

Brian


----------



## joem (Jan 31, 2012)

Brian
How much did it cost you for chips?


----------



## kuma (Feb 1, 2012)

Hello all , how are tricks?
I hope all is well!



Findm-Keepm said:


> gold4mike said:
> 
> 
> > Kuma,
> ...



Hi Brian! I really hate to be an ass , I guess that I should have posted a picture of the packet that it was in.
It does say on it that it is a ' Dallas DS12887 Real Time Battery ' which is the only reason that I stated that it was a battery , otherwise I would have never have even guessed it , sorry chief! :roll: 
Notice that the part number on the packet seems to say ' DS12837 ' and doesn't seem to correspond with the part number on the actual component , just to avoid any confusion this is just wear and tear on the label ; 

http://tinyurl.com/6odljpw

Also , and just incase anybody might be interested while were on the subject , I have another computer clock ( 02-5299 , 4.5v ) battery still in it's packet , if either of these could by chance be of any use to someone , p.m. me and I'll get them to you as soon as I can. 
I'm guessing that as they were still packaged as new when I picked them up they might still be fine , I have no idea , either way they'd be free and it would seem a shame to toss them ;

http://tinyurl.com/6q9ye7d

Again , my appolagies for not making things clearer to start with!  
All the best everyone , and kind regards ,
Chris


----------



## Findm-Keepm (Feb 1, 2012)

kuma said:


> Hello all , how are tricks?
> I hope all is well!
> 
> 
> ...




Chris,

I owe the apologies   :roll: - I thought we were still talking about the OP's pic - I missed the tinyurl pic.

Indeed, it is a RTC - as you first mentioned. Sorry for the confusion. RTCs are usually epoxy packed - it keeps the battery from leaking while also providing a thermal mass to keep the crystal inside stable. I stuck one in a hydraulic press once - lotsa epoxy, a tiny crystal in an aluminum case, and the battery, most likely a lithium.

Once again, my deepest apologies for jumping in without looking first,

Brian


----------



## gold4mike (Feb 1, 2012)

No offense taken - I assumed you were talking about the other picture and not the one Kuma linked.

No harm no foul!

Once I thought I was wrong but I was mistaken...


----------

